
LOLCODE - T-A
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE
======
solox3
Why isn't LOLCODE more popular? [A few possible reasons] [1] I can think of:

* The benefits it offers over C++ are (or were) not significant enough to make people invest in the switch

* Library availability lacked compared with C++

* It is unsure whether there is "Garbage Collection", and whether it is optional.

* It's not backed by a big name - and our industry is obsessed with big names.

* Perhaps a lack of literature and interest by academic institutions to teach it.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7692230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7692230)

~~~
CervezaPorFavor
Also, memes such as "can has <xxx>" are considered passé now.

------
n0body
and whitespace (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_%28programming_langu...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_%28programming_language%29)
) - and it was developed by Chris Morris (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Morris_%28satirist%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Morris_%28satirist%29)
)

~~~
lotsofmangos
I suspect, though I could be wrong, that the Chris Morris who worked on
Whitespace at Durham is this guy -
[https://www.dur.ac.uk/cis/about/person/?id=4018](https://www.dur.ac.uk/cis/about/person/?id=4018)
and is not the famous comedian, though I personally have never seen them in
the same room at the same time.

~~~
n0body
you could well be right. infact, i'll go as far as saying you are right. i
learned something today.

------
KJBweb
Brainfuck was a thing too!
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck)

~~~
Netcob
Many of you reading this may have overheard (or participated in) a
conversation like this while studying CS or something related:

"Hey, so what language did you use for the assignment?"

"...Java. I don't know. I was going to use C but I don't care, I just wanted
to be done with it, you know?"

"Yeah but the assignment LITERALLY said you could use ANY programming language
as long as the guy can execute your code, right?"

"Okay? So?"

"You know what Steve did? He wrote it in BRAINFUCK. HAHAHAHA."

"Whaaat? Haha!"

"You know what BRAINFUCK is?"

"Uh... no, what? Haha."

"It's like this... like a two-dimensional Turing machine or something and only
uses special characters and it's almost impossible to read! But it's a Turing
machine so it can do everything any other programming language can do!"

"And it's literally called Brain-Fuck?!? Hahaha!"

"Yeah! Hahaha I wish I could have seen the look on the guys face who had to
execute and test it but you know they said any programming language is okay so
they totally have to do it!"

"Haha yeah Steve always does shit like this!"

~~~
k__
In my CS assignments I couldn't choose the languages.

The only thing was the seminar "current programming languages" where everyone
had to do a talk about a language of his choice. I did "The Shakespeare
Programming Language".

------
purple_horse
But is there a framework?

------
ryanmelt
Be sure to check out
[http://lolcode.codeschool.com](http://lolcode.codeschool.com) for a great
tutorial on your way to mastering LOLCODE.

------
petercooper
Don't forget trollscript as well then :-)
[https://github.com/tombell/trollscript](https://github.com/tombell/trollscript)

------
arcticbull
Haha I wrote a (partially complete) compiler and virtual machine for it a
number of years ago. I'll have to dig it up.

------
justbaker
Might I say though, the project has improved greatly since I last came across
it.

------
cmdrfred
can I has > import

------
thisjepisje
awsum thx

------
justbaker
LOL. I remember when this was a "thing".

~~~
qbrass
I remember when OpenBSD decided to add it to their kernel
_.[http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20130401070038](http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20130401070038)

_Yes, I know, shhh.

~~~
justbaker
April Fools.

